# Curado 200B making HIGH pitch buzz when casting



## wolverine (May 29, 2004)

Last night while fishing, one of my green Curados was making a super high pitch screeching buzz once about every 10-15 casts. I'd cast out and it would do the high pitch screeching thing and my bait would only go about 20 yds and hit the water. (Usually cast 50-60 yds)

I replaced the sideplate bearing and the cast control knob bearing w/the Shimano ABEC-5 anti-rust bearings recently so i would assume thats not the problem.

Would it be the spool shaft bearing making that noise? When i got this reel i replaced the rusted one w/one that the tackle shop claims was "90% new" because they were out of new ones at the time.
I'm assuming that its maybe that bearing locking up. Any other ideas?

Thanks


----------



## Bantam1 (Jun 26, 2007)

Place some oil on a q-tip and wipe the break case down. This will help lubricate the VBS weights and may eliminate your noise. 


If this does not help or fix the problem then there could be a frame to spool tollerance issue. Typically the bearing will not scream like this. We have seen a few reels with this problem and most have been the VBS weights or spool to frame tollerance issues.


----------



## wolverine (May 29, 2004)

Thanks man. When you say 'break case', is that the brake drum, the gold rim in the sideplate?


----------



## Bantam1 (Jun 26, 2007)

Yes that is correct


----------



## fishsmart (Dec 5, 2004)

If you drop a spool on the floor sometimes it will bend the flange and the indentation will result in the spool rubbing on the frame.

Charles


----------



## wolverine (May 29, 2004)

I've also heard before that you can put a tiny drop of oil on the tip of the brake weights(only the ones you have pulled out).
Is this recommended, Dan?


----------



## Bantam1 (Jun 26, 2007)

Yes you can do this as well. The q-tip trick is easier and more controlled for the amount of oil used. A drop on each weight can be too much at times and slow the freespool down.


----------



## homerun (Aug 15, 2009)

old post but new question.
when you say spool to frame tolerance issue. what does that mean or how can fix. i tried to oil fbs but still noise. thx


----------



## homerun (Aug 15, 2009)

i can temporarily make it go away by spraying brake cleaner in the pinion after taking spool out. but comes back. maybe a clue for the fix.


----------



## BustinTops (Aug 31, 2010)

You need to polish the inside of the pinion gear........ If you use any kind of polish make dang sure you clean it all out, or it will scream also. Take the pinion gear out of the reel....then cut a q-tip in half and put one half in a cordless power drill. You will have to pull some of the cotton off the q-tip to make it fit....you want a tight fit. Get some cheap polish from wal-mart "brasso" or whatevers cheap. Put a big ol shot inside and run that q-tip at a moderate speed while sliding back and forth....make sure to clean the WHOLE pinion gear inside and out to get all the excess polish off. Use soap and water and a clean q-tip to clean out the inside and a clean toothbrush to remove anything that gets caught in the teeth of the pinion gear. WHOA THAT WAS LONG


----------



## BustinTops (Aug 31, 2010)

WHOA .....I just noticed you said you spray brake cleaner in the reel..........NEVER DO THAT.......It maybe too late.. Definately needs to be broken down and cleaned.


----------



## trout250 (Aug 24, 2005)

*clean it up*

don't be shy, tear that sucker apart and clean it up, do the bearings 1 at a time, I clean mine with naptha/ lighter fluid place on a paper towel and let dry. i put a drop of oil on the bearing then place on a 3/8" wood dowel that has be sharpened on an old stlyle pencil sharpner, holding dowel in hand roll the baring with your thumb, if it has any roughness repeat cleaning & oiling process if it will not smooth out you have a bad bearing,. I use a varible speed dremel tool and wood skewers that are about 2" long wraped with a little 4ought steel wool to polish inside of pinion then brasso,semichrome or what ever kind of metal polish you have to do, wash and dry before installing, use very little oil on shaft, to much will hinder your casting distance.
I am not a proffesionial reel cleaner, just the family one, give me a shout or Dipsay, any of the members here be glad to walk you thrpugh processs
GOOD LUCK
Jim C


----------



## homerun (Aug 15, 2009)

ive torn apart a hundred times . replaced bearings. just couldnt figure out the squeel. only brass polisher i had was ketchup. dont hate. it works on brass really well. i put on a cut qtip and let it sit , then used the drill to spin it hot to touch. polished inside great. reel so far practicing seems to be great . will update after a day trip. thx


----------



## homerun (Aug 15, 2009)

alright ketchup trick lasted 2 hours then scream. broke down and bought brasso let sit in pinion then polished with cut qtip in drill. soaked and cleaned with toothbruch and alcohol. went back fishing and intermittent scream but not as bad. what am i not doing right. help thx


----------



## homerun (Aug 15, 2009)

i decided to polish inside of pinion out with some steel wool and drill with qtip. we'll see how this works next time.


----------



## Dipsay (Apr 28, 2006)

Check your spool shaft and see if there are any burrs. They might be slight enough to cause that. drag fine steel wool over it. if it snags you need to lightly sand that down with 600grit. check your yoke and see if there is any wear. Sometimes you cant even tell but changing that out has made a difference for me in the past. Hard to disect the issue sometimes because it can come from so many different parts that are all related. The main issue is that the spool shaft is getting out of allingment somehow causing it to rub on that ID of the pinion gear.. Good luck


----------



## crabtrap (Apr 24, 2005)

Check the brake pins, may have a loose one and check the brake weights that they are free floating and not binding. Either of these problems will cause noise


----------



## BustinTops (Aug 31, 2010)

Also, If you don't get EVERY bit of polish out of that pinion it will scream everytime. Like Dip said also, you might have some burrs. Brake collar could be the cause also like the above poster said.


----------



## Bantam1 (Jun 26, 2007)

Just clean and inspect everything for signs of obvious damage/wear. The problem will usually present itself if you are good at inspecting everything. Its like cleaning a firearm. Usually you are cleaning more to inspect for damage instead of cleaning to keep it functioning.


----------



## BustinTops (Aug 31, 2010)

also......check the edges of the spool itself......sometimes "without knowing" we can put small nicks into them. I've had some reels scream until I went around the edges with some fine grit emory cloth to smooth em out. Run your fingers on the outer edges and side edges and see what you find. Good Luck.


----------



## trout250 (Aug 24, 2005)

somebody had posted about using a piece of steel wool to find burrs, if you can get hold of a pair of old silk stockings, cut a piece of it and put it on a skewer and rub it on the edges if you have a burr it will snag and you can find it and dress it off i have a set of ceramic sharpening stones in extra fine that i have used on the edge of a spool 

good luck


----------

